# from dryer to tumbler



## d12016466 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, Can any one send some pictures of a bottle tumbler. My clothes dryer died on me so I pulled it apart, I was thinking of using the parts and construct a tumbler, I'll keep you posted on my results, That's all. Now I have to get out of these wet clothes, Dave


----------



## d12016466 (Feb 9, 2011)

The driving force...


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 10, 2011)

if you search the old posts in this section, you will find folks that used everything from skateboards to clothes dryers to tumble bottles. you will need some rollers, like the ones used on conveyor belts. where the cannisters will ride. use schedule 40 4" pipe about 20 - 22 inches long for your cannisters.......


 jim


----------



## d12016466 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just finished my bottle tumbler. Think I'm going to call it "the mini tumbler 3000". I installed a variable speed control device so I can regulate the speeds, from 0 to 1,000 RPMs for those bottle people who don't have the time. Don't know how it works yet...it keeps blowing fuses! I wonder if Alex Graham Bell had this problem... It pays to be a darned good machinist! Keep you posted on my results.   Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 1, 2011)

looks a bit like my direct drive model.
 Dont infringe on my patent[]
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-133099/mpage-1/tm.htm#134391


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe that motor doesn't have the necessary torque if it keeps blowing fuses.. that kind of testing makes its presence felt on your electric bill, ya know.. [] Good luck with the project!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 1, 2011)

> if it keeps blowing fuses..


 
 LoL,..Some of our locals would probably just put one of these in, if those 30 amp wimpy glass ones kept blowing....I'm sure this is about 60 or 70 amps...[](JUST KIDDING!) Don't even consider it...just kidding, just kidding around...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

The load may be from the variable resistor. Does it spin freely without it?


----------



## d12016466 (Mar 2, 2011)

I think my problem is in the variable control. The unit spins freely. I'm using a 10 amp fuse think I have to go to a higher fuse, I like the copper penny,that would work. Than last night I was thinking of hooking up the tumbler to the tread mill or exercise bike that way I can have super clean bottles AND a skinny wife,just one of my great idea's...dave[]


----------



## d12016466 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gunthehess, I should of looked around, I like the way you have the position of the shaft, I think that would take away alignment problems that I may have,but I think we are on the same page.....Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

I used a rubber padded coupler for connecting to the shaft. That allows a bit of play in the motor connection.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

The D couplers can be bought cheap from a plumbing supply store. They couple the motor and oil pump on a lot of oil furnaces.
 I'm sure you know elec but in case it got missed and the dryer motor is 240V.[] At any rate 10A is to low, go to 15 on 14awg wire, 20A on 12. The motor probably isn't meant for variable either. There are special duty motors for that. The overload may be from trying to make a 3500rpm do 1000 or less.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

in dryers the motor should not draw much current at all, its the heating elements that draw a lot of current.


----------



## d12016466 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help. I went out and got some 15 and 20 amp fuses. I got it running ok but the motor seems like it has 2 speeds it runs, them it seems to pick up speed,plus my canister is to heavy. I used some stainess steel I had laying around going to change that to pvc. back to the drawing board.....dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

make sure your home fire insurance is paid up.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

It's been 15 years since I scrapped one so I don't remember if they used a transformer or were straight 240V motors. Yes, low draw but not meant to be driven at 110. Double the amps minimum for trying.
 I saw yours Matt, what was that motor? It looks like a starter for a car (I know it's not).[]
 I highly doubt your canister is too heavy. Even Â¼ hp should be plenty to drive that. I suspect yours is 1/3.
 Don't run a 20 fuse on 14awg, especially if it's old wiring. Insurance companies will laugh in your face.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

> I saw yours Matt, what was that motor?


 
 Its a DC motor with a variable controller.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

> Its a DC motor with a variable controller.


That makes sense then. You have an AC to DC converter with a rheostat control. Is it a 12V motor like a starter? If so you have a transformer in there too.


----------



## d12016466 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. Think I'll start from scratch, new motor and the works. Any suggestions on what motor to use? I really hate spending money (i think that comes from my Polish heritage...) So, off to the town dump on Saturday!    []Dave


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

find an old treadmill. They have great motors and the variable controllers to boot.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 2, 2011)

> Is it a 12V motor like a starter?


 
 No its an expensive industrial motor someone gave me.


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 2, 2011)

Awesome idea! I bet a treadmill would be rather easy to repurpose as a tumbler... the wheels are spinnin now... []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 2, 2011)

I still don't know if your dryer motor is 240 but washers are 120. They're usually 1/3hp but I don't know if they'll handle a variable. DC motors are different. They can handle the loads and speed control and as with Matt's, don't need a lot of ventilation. That's good for the dirt and dust you'll get. From what I understand they are expensive with a continuous operation motor.
 It could be a starter from a car will run forever under nearly no load, that would be interesting to try.[] Changing the drive gear, not so much.
 These are just opinions and should be taken feather weight lightly.


----------



## Plumbata (Mar 2, 2011)

I've got a few of these variac voltage transformer things that I use for all sorts of fun projects. They would work for a tumbler, right?


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 2, 2011)

I bet at least a half dozen canisters would spin nicely on a treadmill. The only tricky part would be keeping the canisters separate from each other.. the angle/slope is easily adjusted.. a simple frame with free-spinning cross bars between canisters should suffice..


----------



## d12016466 (Mar 2, 2011)

man I love that idea on the tread mill motor, and all is not lost with my dryer motor and parts, I'm going to turn it into a compost tumbler.I love compost as much as bottles lol  THANKS- Dave


----------

